# My intro



## tagzard (Apr 19, 2011)

so from my other topic im going to start to make youtube videos every friday giving a vivid and very detailed review of a retro game thagt is snes or nes or genisis and this is my intro. hope to have any feed back.[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xULV4UAiCCQ[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 19, 2011)

Don't like it.

You don't need an intro for your Youtube videos. Just add a brief transparent title that slides in on the bottom. That would look much better.


----------



## tagzard (Apr 19, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Don't like it.
> 
> You don't need an intro for your Youtube videos. Just add a brief transparent title that slides in on the bottom. That would look much better.


really you dont like it. it took me a hour to make. but alto of good videos have nice intros.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 19, 2011)

What do you wanted it to look like?


----------



## tagzard (Apr 19, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> What do you wanted it to look like?
> at first i wanted mario dribbling a 8 bit basket ball and slamdunking a hoop that says tagzard and then the hoop exploding saying tagzards retro gaming reviews but this is all i got
> 
> *Posts merged*
> ...


at first i wanted mario dribbling a 8 bit basket ball and slamdunking a hoop that says tagzard and then the hoop exploding saying tagzards retro gaming reviews but this is all i got


----------



## haddad (Apr 19, 2011)

I was also thinking of adding an intro to my own video's too. But its kind of a hassle editing every single video u upload to utube in order to get a 2-4 sec intro, which will not only take time to edit, but increased upload time, and waiting time.

That's just my 2 cents


----------



## Vidboy10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Is it sad that this topic gave me a rare smile?


----------



## tagzard (Apr 19, 2011)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Is it sad that this topic gave me a rare smile?


by what means?


----------



## haddad (Apr 19, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is he being sarcastic?


----------



## tagzard (Apr 19, 2011)

haddad said:
			
		

> tagzard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes yes i am


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry to say this, I don't like the intro. Some videos don't have an intro, y'know?


----------



## Wabsta (Apr 25, 2011)

It's too fast. Intro's are cool, but yours needs some polishing.
It goes like "tudududuBOOOOM" in a very short amount of time. So, make it just a little longer.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 25, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Don't like it.
> 
> You don't need an intro for your Youtube videos. Just add a brief transparent title that slides in on the bottom. That would look much better.


This. For school projects, use a small title that flashes in the bottom corner. It's simpler and it's unobtrusive. What you made is annoying and kinda poorly made. It would be fine if you perhaps, made it look better and longer.


----------



## NiGHtS (Apr 27, 2011)

It took you an HOUR to make this?

I think you should just learn some basics of video editing and animation software first.


----------

